# SpeakerCraft V12 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*SpeakerCraft V12 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread​*​
*Conclusion*
The SpeakerCraft V12 presents an interesting dichotomy; for every good feature there seems to be one that's the opposite. Styling is a matter of personal preference -- so you have to judge that part for yourself -- but it's appearance is a bit too anonymous for my liking. I feel the V12 could benefit from a little better dynamics, and some additional lower extension would be nice as well. Although to SpeakerCrafts credit they do appear to have properly rated the V12's frequency response (28Hz-200Hz), not something most other subwoofer manufacturers can say. One thing there's no questioning though is the anti-clipping circuitry; it's really nice to see a subwoofer ardently protect itself from abuse, and try as I might it simply would not allow me to over do it. It's rare someone gets that feature as right as SpeakerCraft did. The V12's list price does seem a bit on the high side for what you get, but perhaps you can work with the dealer on that (the SpeakerCraft products are available exclusively through independent dealers).

*Read the Full Review: SpeakerCraft V12 Subwoofer Review*


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: SpeakerCraft V12 Subwoofer Review*

Thanks for the review Jim! :T

At that price and the results of your review, it sounds like the $899 could be spent wiser elsewhere.....


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: SpeakerCraft V12 Subwoofer Review*



ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for the review Jim! :T
> 
> At that price and the results of your review, it sounds like the $899 could be spent wiser elsewhere.....


not to mention the quality control issue.look at the crack in the wood.its right below the amplifier on the inside shot.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: SpeakerCraft V12 Subwoofer Review*



pharoah said:


> not to mention the quality control issue.look at the crack in the wood.its right below the amplifier on the inside shot.


Are you referring to that black, hair-like thing hanging from the bottom of the amp housing? If so, that's actually just a piece of plastic from the housing itself - it's not a crack in the rear panel of the cabinet.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: SpeakerCraft V12 Subwoofer Review*



theJman said:


> Are you referring to that black, hair-like thing hanging from the bottom of the amp housing? If so, that's actually just a piece of plastic from the housing itself - it's not a crack in the rear panel of the cabinet.


oops my bad on my small tablet screen it looked like a crack.glad you cleared that up.:T


----------

